# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Scanning to reverse engineer

## 24c

Hi ,
One of the reason I was attracted to the Einscan-S was it's larger scan envelope, and it's 0.1mm resolution. Over the last few days, I had it working on the MacBook, made a ton of noob mistakes, but I've spent the most time trying to convert my .stl files into a format for solid model reworking in a CAD package.

Today, I had a success of sorts, and although the 3D scan has been distorted by the mesh conversion process, the process looks like it's doable now. Red coloured scan was a one pass quick and dirty attempt, the other light grey one is the 3 pass version to capture detail masked on the first pass, and is a very realistic representation of the part. The remesh is a little too coarse, but the NURB conversion follows the remesh well. The last picture is the CAD model, and the yellow cylinder breaking through the solid modelled part is the actual size of the machined surface superimposed on the NURB conversion, and it's reasonably close.

torsion_bar_cover_render.jpgtorsion_bar_cover_3_scans.jpgRetopo-30secs6MB.jpgRetopo-Quad-to-CAD.jpgscan2mesh-NURB2CAD-side.jpg

Might be of interest to some. 
Mike

----------


## 3dprintau

What software did you use to reverse engineer the part.

----------


## 24c

I used Meshlab, Atangeo (not needed), 3D Coat and my historical CAD package, Shark FX9 with the new PowerPack Pro module. 

I don't have the choice others have being on the Mac platform, as well as it's a for fun exercise, but if I was on Windows, I reckon Rhino, 3D Coat & T splines plug in would do very well. The difference is this a a 2K not 10-20+K budget, as I am not a student (in education) more of a tinkering hobbyist. 
There's some great AutoDesk, and Solidworks stuff out there that is cheap for students, as well as Creo 3 & Geomagic, and then the dedicated scanners with reverse engineering software.  I also reckon the hardest part is learning the conversion processes, and although this part is too simple to waste all this effort on, it's a good test because of the hard edges.

Hope this helps
Mike

Anybody else recommend good packages?

----------


## Hugues

Hey Mike,

Autodesk Fusion 360 is not bad, it integrates a traditional CAD package with Tsplines, runs on Mac too, free for hobbyist,

I'll probably end up using 3dCoat ad ADF 360, maybe with a bit of Meshlab if the Einscan mesh is a little messy.

----------

